# What manufacturer built your primary tractor?



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

What manufacturer built your primary tractor?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We rely on 2 deere's and two case IH's


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

My primary tractor is an old Oliver 1800...my others are an old Massey Harris 44, and a Farmall H. ANy older and I will to buy oats instead of fuel.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Massey Ferguson the list is below


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We have always bled Red, but my favorite is my NH 8670. I would trade our CaseIH Magnum in a heartbeat for another, but I am not ready to go to Dad's funeral yet.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I prefer the IH which is what we have. Unfortunately our dealer is terrible and we don't have a lot of them around here. Looking at a Ford now. If it is as good as the dealer says it is, I will have it on the farm soon.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Mahindra 6000 2wd is the main tractor with a Allis Chalmers 160 as rake/square baling tractor.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Pull balers with John Deere 7600 and a rental tractor always been a Deere. Rake with a CX105 McCormick. Stack hay with Deeres


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Cut with a Mahindra 7520mfwd, bale with a Mahindra 6520, Rake and pull wagons with a Ford 4610, Tedder with the Super H.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

On one baler mtx 150 Mcormick with loader. 1486 on the other baler. 5488 ih on the rake. mtx 135 with loader. 1086 ih with loader for spare.


----------



## bigsfarm (Sep 19, 2009)

Presently running 3 fords; 5000 w/loader and spear,7600 for the baler (NH273/NH483), and 8700 on a gheil m/c


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

IH Farmall 400 , 1956 vintage and and H, 1940 vintage. Low budget operation. Like them both except the 400 like gas to much. Use it on the baler with the TA.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i have 1 ih 1 jd 1 mccormic 1 massey amd 1 landini


----------



## haymaker1956 (Mar 18, 2010)

John Deere 4020. Vintage 1966. Looks good. Sounds good. Runs good. Works great. Almost traded it this winter for an International 1066. Glad I kept it. Great haying tractor for the rolling hills in this piedmont area of NC.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Deere 7200 and Deere 4230


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A JD and a Ford


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Whites or Olivers.

Mow with a White 2-110. Ted with either a Oliver 1600 or Super 88.

Rake with a Oliver 1855.

Bale with the 1600 as well. (now baling with another White 2-110)

Have a JD 401C for loading bales in the field and a JD backhoe for stacking at home.

Altogether the Olivers or Whites far out number the 'off' brands. 

The collection is.

66 and a 77 gas with all the rest being diesels
770
(2)Super 88
880
1600
1755
1855
2255

White's

(2) 2-110
4-150
4-175
(2) 4-210

and two Masseys, a 4880 for the heavy work and a 8160FWA. Love that 32 speed dynashift in the 8160 for planting.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

DUETZ is FAHR better than the rest







but i do have a MF aswell but the duetz does 85% of the work around here.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Why is the poll closed?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Because it's over a year old?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

It would be neat to have a running poll where users could change their vote if they change their frontrunner.


----------



## fulingyu (Jan 18, 2010)

Been using blue tractors most of my life. Today using a NH T5070.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Have Ford, John Deere and New Holland on the Farm, Have to say the New Holland does most of the heavy work. BEST TRACTOR ON THE FARM NEW HOLLAND ALL THE WAY.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Ford and a Ford. I like them, they're kinda simple like me.


----------



## rpierce749 (Aug 14, 2012)

4 Deeres - 4030, 4010, 2510, 2010


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

1 Kubota.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Because it's over a year old?


Gee, you don't change tractors like underwear (at least I don't) so the poll should be continuing.....

Kubota large frame fwa's here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

All 3 of my tractors are pre NH Fords!
'82 5610
'84 3910
'89 5610-II
Very happy with all of them, and they will prolly outlast me!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Kubota M7040 with FEL-- Use it for everything I do.
MF 165 --	Helps / compliments the M7040 to keep from changing implements so often. Also helping to teach the kids to drive a tractor, as several of us learned on this one.



Dolphin said:


> Because it's over a year old?


4 years and still going.......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Kubota M7040 SUHD. Orange is such a pretty color.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Kubota M7040 SUHD. Orange is such a pretty color.


Ain't it now!! Especially since it saves so much more 'green' than the 'green' ones!


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

New holland T5050 deluxe and a T4.75 along with a ford 3910
Like my New Hollands


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

shortrow said:


> 1 Kubota.


Make that 2


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't seen a Kubota or Mahindra in the entire area, even though I know of a dealer for each. I don't think they sell too hot around here. We are about 70% John Deere, 15% IH, 10% New Holland, and 4.99% other like Versatile, Allis, and White/Oliver. Oh ya, almost forgot... about .01% Massey Ferguson. (sorry Cy














)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> I haven't seen a Kubota or Mahindra in the entire area, even though I know of a dealer for each. I don't think they sell too hot around here. We are about 70% John Deere, 15% IH, 10% New Holland, and 4.99% other like Versatile, Allis, and White/Oliver. Oh ya, almost forgot... about .01% Massey Ferguson. (sorry Cy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom,You don't know what you are missing


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ford-New Holland 6635, runs everyday for one reason or another. The Massey only sees about 150-170 hours a year since we got rid of the TMR mixer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Guess I missed this 4 year old poll......Deere 6420 4wa ivt 640 FEL ....5320 4wa FEL 
Hope to add telehandler next...not sure which one, probably a pretty green one...


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JD 4430 and Ford 7700 love them both equally just like my kids.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Nh Ts 90 2wd cab, tn85 open station 4wd


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Kubota L3940 is used everyday for feeding and small chores.

The CaseIH 5140 Maxxum 2WD, Powershift and Cab is the main tractor for tillage, disc mower and baling.

The JD 5065M 2WD and Cab is doing the tedding, raking, bush hogging and manure spreading.

The IH 686 with a canopy and an aftermarket M&W turbo is semi-retired doing feed grinding with the CaseIH 1250 grinder-mixer and a little with the HayBine and bringing in 16 round bales at a time on the equipment trailer. It used to pull a NH 2 row Silage Cutter. It's been tested at 106 PTO HP.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

5 IH'S and one Deere. 
IH, 
400G
574D Mfwd 
656G
856D
1066D

John Deere 7405 Mfwd
John Deere 250 and New Holland L775 skid loaders 
Nice to own a loader tractor someday
All get between 100-250+ hours a year
The 574 and 856 get the most use.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Three John Deeres, One International, and one Oliver. John Deere's are primary.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I guess it's my turn to breathe life into an ancient topic, we run John Deere and a couple IH. 
The Deere's are as follows: 6420 mfwd, 6420 2wd, 5105m mfwd, 5525 open station mfwd, 5083en 2wd open station and a 5300 2wd open station. The IH are: 1949 McCormick Deering O-6, 1949 Farmall C and a 1941 Farmall A. The red ones aren't show ponys either, they pull their weight just like the Deere's!


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

Case


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

2 Deere an IH and a Blue. 4040 is the primary one followed by 2355.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

CaseIH Farmall 80 and Old Ford 5000.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

New Holland/Ford.


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Deere.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

MF my main is a 271xe 4wd, at least for feeding and firewood in the winter. Also a MF 265 and a Deere 5500.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

All JD of course!


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Agco/Massey


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Agco.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Most of our tractors are blue. (We do have 2 green ones though)


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Two Fords here.


----------

